# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Դասագրքեր ավագ դպրոցի 12-րդ դասարանցիների համար

## Chuk

Այս տարի լույս են տեսնելու մի շարք դասագրքեր՝ ավագ դպրոցի 12-րդ դասարանցիների համար: Գրքերի նախնական տարբերակներն արդեն հաստատվել են: Կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունը դրանք դրել է քննարկման: Ասվում է, որ մինչև ապրիլի 1-ը հնչած դիտողությունները հաշվի են առնվելու: Անցյալ տարի նույնպես մի շարք դասագրքեր դրվեցին քննարկման: Կարծիքներ գրեթե չկային: Հետագայում, երբ արդեն գրքերը հրատարակվել էին, եղան որոշակի դժգոհություններ: Պատասխանը սպառիչ էր. երբ գրքերը դրվեցին քննարկման, դիտողություններ չեղան:

Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ մեզնից ամեն մեկն առանց դրա էլ լիքը գործ ունի, ժամանակի հետ խնդիրներ ունի: Բայց եթե այնուամենայնիվ ժամանակ գտնեք, առաջարկում եմ ծանոթանալ գրքերին ու գրել դրանց մասին: Ես կարծում եմ, որքան շատ սխալներ նշվեն, այնքան լավ: Եթե հաշվի կառնվեն, ապա հրաշալի է, դասագրքերում ինչ-որ քանակով քիչ սխալներ կլինի, եթե հաշվի չեն առնի, գոնե չեն ունենա հնարավորություն ասելու, որ քննարկման ժամանակ դիտողություններ չեն եղել:

Քննարկումները կազմակերպվում են «Հայկական կրթական միջավայր» ֆորումում: Կոնկրետ դասագրքերին նվիրված թեմաները կարող եք գտնել այս թեմայից:

----------

ars83 (30.01.2011), Freeman (30.01.2011), Jarre (31.01.2011), Moonwalker (30.01.2011), Rammstein (31.01.2011), Tig (31.01.2011), VisTolog (30.01.2011), yerevanci (30.01.2011), Արշակ (30.01.2011), Հայկօ (30.01.2011), Մանուլ (30.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2011), Ներսես_AM (30.01.2011), Ֆոտոն (31.01.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Ես  ծանոթ  եմ  աշխարհագրության  դասագրքին,  ինչպես  դա,  այնպես  էլ  10րդ  և  11րդ  դասարանների  դասագրքերը  բավականին  բարդ  են,  կան  թեմաներ,  որոնք  անցնում  են  համալսարանի  աշխարհագրության  ֆակուլտետի  առաջին  և  երկրորդ  կուրսերում,  չնայաց  դրան  մի  բան  էլ  ասեմ,  որ  այդ  բոլոր  թերությունները  հեղինակների  մեղքը  չեն  միայն,  ես  անձամբ  ճանաչում  եմ  դասագրքի  հեղինակներին  ու  վերջնական  էլեկտրոնային  շարվածքը  տեսել  եմ,  բայց  տպվելուց  հետո  տեսնում  ես,  որ  բոլորովին  չի  համապատասխանում  քո  տեսածին,  այսինքն  տպարանում  ոմանք  իրենց  դնում  են  խելացի  գիտնականների  տեղ  և  գրքի  հետ  վարվում  ոնց  ուզում  են

----------


## Chuk

> Ես  ծանոթ  եմ  աշխարհագրության  դասագրքին,  ինչպես  դա,  այնպես  էլ  10րդ  և  11րդ  դասարանների  դասագրքերը  բավականին  բարդ  են,  կան  թեմաներ,  որոնք  անցնում  են  համալսարանի  աշխարհագրության  ֆակուլտետի  առաջին  և  երկրորդ  կուրսերում,  չնայաց  դրան  մի  բան  էլ  ասեմ,  որ  այդ  բոլոր  թերությունները  հեղինակների  մեղքը  չեն  միայն,  ես  անձամբ  ճանաչում  եմ  դասագրքի  հեղինակներին  ու  վերջնական  էլեկտրոնային  շարվածքը  տեսել  եմ,  բայց  տպվելուց  հետո  տեսնում  ես,  որ  բոլորովին  չի  համապատասխանում  քո  տեսածին,  այսինքն  տպարանում  ոմանք  իրենց  դնում  են  խելացի  գիտնականների  տեղ  և  գրքի  հետ  վարվում  ոնց  ուզում  են


Իմ տված հղումով այցելելով ես չեմ տեսնում աշխարհագրության գիրք:
Ինչևէ: Տպարանում գրքի բովանդակություն փոխելու մասին ֆանտաստիկ հեքիաթ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:
Գուցե նկատի ունես, որ հրատարակչությունում գիրքը նաև խմբագրվում է: Բայց ես դեռևս չեմ տեսել որևէ գիրք, որը խմբագրվելուց հեղինակների կարծիքը հաշվի չառնվի:
Ինչևէ: Այս թեման դրա մասին չէ: Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ դասագրքերի մասին կոնկրետ կարծիքներ, դիտողություններ ունենալու դեպքում գրել իմ նշած ֆորումում:

----------

Ariadna (30.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (30.01.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Ես  դա ոչ  միայն  12րդ,  այլ  նաև  10րդ  և  11րդ  դասարանների  դասագրքերի մասին  էլ  եմ  ասում,  այո  առանց  հեղինակի  կարծիքը  հաշվի  առնելու  փոխում  են, իսկ  գրքի  բովանդակությունը  գրեթե  նույնությամբ  կրկնում  է  6-8  դասարանների  աշխարհագրության  դասընթացը,  պարզապես  ավելի  բարդացված  և  բովանդաալից

----------


## Chuk

> այո  առանց  հեղինակի  կարծիքը  հաշվի  առնելու  փոխում  են


Երևանցի ջան, իհարկե ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում, բայց դասագրքերի խմբագիրները սովորաբար ընտրվում են հեղինակների համաձայնությամբ: Խմբագրման ողջ աշխատանքը համատեղ է արվում, խմբագիրները կտրուկ փոփոխություններ անելու իրավունք չեն ունենում՝ առանց հեղինակի համաձայնության: Բացի այդ, եթե իսկապես քո ասածով «լրիվ դնում փոխում են», ապա պետք է ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում դժվար թե գտնվի մի խմբագիր, որը համաձայնվի լրիվ դնի փոփոխի, բայց իր անունը որպես հեղինակ չնշվի:

Ինչևէ: Ես կոնկրետ աշխարհագրության դասագրքերի հեղինակներին չեմ ճանաչում, դասագրքերին ծանոթ չեմ, պրոցեսը չեմ տեսել: Ու իհարկե այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով իմ կարծիքը կարող է սխալ լինել, բայց իմ առաջին տպավորությունը նման բան լսելիս այն է, որ տվյալ հեղինակները փորձում են իրենց վրայից գցել վատ որակի պատասխանատվությունը:

----------

Ariadna (30.01.2011), Արշակ (31.01.2011), Ձայնալար (30.01.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> Երևանցի ջան, իհարկե ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում, բայց դասագրքերի խմբագիրները սովորաբար ընտրվում են հեղինակների համաձայնությամբ: Խմբագրման ողջ աշխատանքը համատեղ է արվում, խմբագիրները կտրուկ փոփոխություններ անելու իրավունք չեն ունենում՝ առանց հեղինակի համաձայնության: Բացի այդ, եթե իսկապես քո ասածով «*լրիվ դնում փոխում են*», ապա պետք է ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում դժվար թե գտնվի մի խմբագիր, որը համաձայնվի լրիվ դնի փոփոխի, բայց իր անունը որպես հեղինակ չնշվի:
> 
> Ինչևէ: Ես կոնկրետ աշխարհագրության դասագրքերի հեղինակներին չեմ ճանաչում, դասագրքերին ծանոթ չեմ, պրոցեսը չեմ տեսել: Ու իհարկե այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով իմ կարծիքը կարող է սխալ լինել, բայց իմ առաջին տպավորությունը նման բան լսելիս այն է, որ տվյալ հեղինակները փորձում են իրենց վրայից գցել վատ որակի պատասխանատվությունը:


Դե  իհարկե ամբողջովին  չէ,  բայց  բովանդակային  առումով,  ասենք  օրինակ  կրճատում  են,  նկարներն  են  պակասեցնում  կամ  փոխում,  ես  անձամբ  դասագրքերը  մինչև  տպարան  գնալը  տեսել  եմ,  ու  որ  արդեն  տպված  գալիս  են,  շատ  են  լինում  անհամապատասխանելիությունները,  դե  իսկ  հեղինակների  իրենց  վրայից  պատասխանատվությունը  գցելու  դեպքերի  էլ եմ  ականատես  եղել,  այս  դասագրքերը  միանգամից  մի  քանի  հեղինակների  են  պատկանում,  որոնք  նման  դեպքերում  մեկը  մյուսինա  մեղադրում

----------


## Chuk

> Դե  իհարկե ամբողջովին  չէ,  բայց  բովանդակային  առումով,  ասենք  օրինակ  կրճատում  են,  նկարներն  են  պակասեցնում  կամ  փոխում,  ես  անձամբ  դասագրքերը  մինչև  տպարան  գնալը  տեսել  եմ,  ու  որ  արդեն  տպված  գալիս  են,  շատ  են  լինում  անհամապատասխանելիությունները,  դե  իսկ  հեղինակների  իրենց  վրայից  պատասխանատվությունը  գցելու  դեպքերի  էլ եմ  ականատես  եղել,  այս  դասագրքերը  միանգամից  մի  քանի  հեղինակների  են  պատկանում,  որոնք  նման  դեպքերում  մեկը  մյուսինա  մեղադրում


Երևանցի ջան, ես նորից չեմ կարծում, որ առանց հեղինակի համաձայնության բովանդակային փոփոխության ենթարկվի:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նկար ավելացնել-պակասեցնելուն, ապա իհարկե նման բաներ լինում են, պարզապես ոչ քո ասած ձևով: Խնդիրը հետևյալն ա. հաճախ դասագրքերի համար նշված է լինում որոշակի ծավալ, հեղինակները համաձայն են լինում այդ ծավալով նյութ պատրաստել, գումարը ստացվում է այդ ծավալի համար, մեկ էլ վերջում հեղինակը բերում է՝ ասենք 1.5-2 անգամ ավելի նյութ: Նման դեպքերում սկսվում է շատ երկար ու զզվելի աշխատանքային պրոցես: Հատ առ հատ քննարկվում ու որոշվում է, թե ինչը կրճատել, որ նկարը հանել, որ տեքստը կոնսպեկտել և այլն: Իհարկե սրա արդյունքում հաճախ է գրքի որակը տուժում: Պարզապես այդ պրոցեսը անցնում է հեղինակի մասնակցությամբ: Չի լինում դեպք, երբ առանց հեղինակի համաձայնության նրա նյութը փոխում են, նրա գիրքը փոփոխում են: Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ նման դեպք եղել է, ապա իմ խորհուրդը միանշանակ է. թող տվյալ հեղինակը դատի տա այդ հրատարակչությանը՝ առանց իր համաձայնության իր նյութը նման կերպ աղճատելու համար:

----------


## yerevanci

> Երևանցի ջան, ես նորից չեմ կարծում, որ առանց հեղինակի համաձայնության բովանդակային փոփոխության ենթարկվի:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նկար ավելացնել-պակասեցնելուն, ապա իհարկե նման բաներ լինում են, պարզապես ոչ քո ասած ձևով: Խնդիրը հետևյալն ա. հաճախ դասագրքերի համար նշված է լինում որոշակի ծավալ, հեղինակները համաձայն են լինում այդ ծավալով նյութ պատրաստել, գումարը ստացվում է այդ ծավալի համար, մեկ էլ վերջում հեղինակը բերում է՝ ասենք 1.5-2 անգամ ավելի նյութ: Նման դեպքերում սկսվում է շատ երկար ու զզվելի աշխատանքային պրոցես: Հատ առ հատ քննարկվում ու որոշվում է, թե ինչը կրճատել, որ նկարը հանել, որ տեքստը կոնսպեկտել և այլն: Իհարկե սրա արդյունքում հաճախ է գրքի որակը տուժում: Պարզապես այդ պրոցեսը անցնում է հեղինակի մասնակցությամբ: Չի լինում դեպք, երբ առանց հեղինակի համաձայնության նրա նյութը փոխում են, նրա գիրքը փոփոխում են: Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ նման դեպք եղել է, ապա իմ խորհուրդը միանշանակ է. թող տվյալ հեղինակը դատի տա այդ հրատարակչությանը՝ առանց իր համաձայնության իր նյութը նման կերպ աղճատելու համար:


Չուկ  ջան  ինձ  հետ  չհամաձայնվելը  քո  գործն  է  իհարկե,  բայց  դե  ես  էլ  իմ  անձնական  փորձից  եմ  ասում,  անցած  տարի  իմ  ընկերներիցս  մեկի  հետ  էլ  նման  դեպք  եղավ,  աշխարհագրության  աշխատանքային  տետր  էր  լույս  տեսել,  բայց  բովանդակային  առումով  գրեթե 50% ով  խառն  էր,  թե  հերթականությունը,  թե  բովանդակությունը,  ու  քանի  որ  այսպես  ասած  «լավ  մեջք»  ուներ  ընկերս,  տետրը  նորից  լույս  տեսավ,  այս  անգամ  ամբողջովին   տպարանի  միջոցներով:  Մնացած  ենթադրությունները  թողում  եմ  քեզ

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Շատ ուրախացա, երբ տեսա, որ ֆիզմաթ հոսքում անցնելու են նախնական: Անձամբ ես դա չանցնելով ստիպված եմ եղել համալսարուն մեծ դժվարություններ հաղթահարել: Այն որ բարդացնում են ողջունելի է, բայց պետք է հեշտից դժվար անցումը այնքան սահուն լինի որ շատերը կարողանան հասկանալ, բայց ցավոք դրա մասին ոչ ոք չի մտածում, դրա համար մեր ազգը դեպի ետ ա զարգանում :Sad:

----------


## ars83

> Շատ ուրախացա, երբ տեսա, որ ֆիզմաթ հոսքում անցնելու են _նախնական:_


Նախնական ի՞նչ: Ո՞ր առարկայի մասին է խոսքը:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Նախնական ի՞նչ: Ո՞ր առարկայի մասին է խոսքը:


Դե նախնականը անցնելով անցնում են ինտեգրալ: Խոսքս մաթեմատիկայի մասին է:

----------


## ars83

> Դե նախնականը անցնելով անցնում են ինտեգրալ: Խոսքս մաթեմատիկայի մասին է:


Ամոթ ինձ, հայերեն անունը չէի հիշում (первообразная էի հիշում): Հիմա պարզ է՝ ինչի մասին է խոսքը, շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, մի քիչ ափսոսում եմ, որ դուք չեք մասնակցում էդ քննարկումներին, բայց նաև ուրախ եմ, որ որոշակի քննարկումներ այնուամենայնիվ ծավալվում են:
Երեկ «Անկախ» լրատվականն ա էդ քննարկումներին անդրադարձել, որոշեցի դնեմ էստեղ: Համ էլ կհիշեցնեմ էդ քննարկումների գոյությունը.




> *Մասնագետի կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու համար չէ. քննարկվում են ավագ դպրոցի դասագրքերը*
> _ԿՐԹԱԿԱՆ | Հայկուհի Բարսեղյան | Մարտի 1, 2011 1:09_
> 
> Արդեն երկու շաբաթ է, ինչ հանրային քննարկման են դրվել ավագ դպրոցի մի քանի առարկաների դասագրքերի նախագծերը: Տպագրությունից առաջ Գրքերի շրջանառու հիմնադրամը ցանականում է լսել մասնագետների կարծիքը նոր դասագրքերի մասին:
> 
> Սակայն հիմնադրամը դեռևս որևէ գրավոր կարծիք կամ առաջարկություն չի ստացել քննարկման դրված դասագրքերի վերաբերյալ: «Ակնկալում ենք, որ մինչև ապրիլի 15-ը մեզ գրավոր առարկություններ, դիտողություններ կներկայացնեն»,- ասում է հիմնադրամի փոխտնօրեն Գարեգին Գարեգինյանը:
> 
> Փոխարենը օն-լայն քննարկումներ են ընթանում հայկական կրթական միջավայրում` forum.armedu.am կայքում: Այստեղ մասնակիցները տարակուսանք են հայտնում, թե արժի՞ արդյոք ուսումնասիրել դասագրքերը և կարծիք հայտնել, եթե իրենց կարծիքն ի վերջո հաշվի չեն առնի:  «Օգոստոսյան խորհրդակցություններում տարիներ շարունակ նախարարության ներկայացուցչին ասում էինք, որ 9-րդ և 10-րդ դասարանների սև գույնի (ինֆորմատիկայի) դասագրքերը զիբիլ են, ամեն անգամ նա մեզ ասում էր, որ այդ գրքերը պետք է իրենց ինքնարժեքը հանեն, հետո նոր դուրս գան: Ու քանի սերունդ անգրագետ մնաց Ինֆորմատիկայից, էլ չեմ ասում խայտառակ օլիմպիադաները…. Մեզ ո՞վ էր լսում, ոչ ոք: Հիմա էլ նույնն է, կտպեն ու վերջ»,- գրում է ինֆորմատիկայի ուսուցչուհի Արեգ Միկիչյանը:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ ankakh.com

----------

Ֆոտոն (02.03.2011)

----------

